# Bonnie Annie Laurie - The Story Behind the Song



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2014)

In the quiet Scottish hills of Dumfriesshire there is an area of rounded hills known as Maxwelton Braes. Find out how a girl from there inspired a renowned love song.   
https://suite.io/dave-mcfadzean/2nq02d9


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 28, 2019)

Irish man lost 2 of his sons in war and now the third one was leaving, in his sorrow he wrote this song, 

Danny Boy


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2019)

Looking south from the village, I can see Bennachie (from the Gaelic, "Hill of the breast") - a hill that is synonymous with Aberdeenshire.  At the back of Bennachie is a small river called the Gadie burn.  This if the subject of a traditional Scottish song believed to date from the 1600's, although many different versions have emerged.  Initially it was a lament by a woman who had lost her family through war.

The title of "Gin I were where the Gadie rins" roughly means "I wish I was again where the Gadie runs (at the back of Bennachie)"

This is just one of the later versions..  note that it refers to "the foot, not the back o Bennachie"


​
*O! GIN I WAR WHAUR GADIE RINS*
*John Imlah*​ O! gin I were where Gadie rins,
Where Gadie rins, where Gadie rins,
O! gin I were where Gadie rins,
By the foot o' Bennachie.

I've roamed by Tweed, I've roamed by Tay,
By Border Nith and Highland Spey,
But dearer far to me than they
Are the braes o' bennachie.

When bud and blossom sprout in spring,
And gar the birdies wag their wing,
They blithely bob, and soar, and sing,
By the foot o' Bennachie.

When simmer cleeds the varied scene
Wi' licht o' gowd and leaves o' green,
I fain wad be, where aft I've been,
At the foot o' Bennachie.

When autumn's yellow sheaf was shorn,
And a' the yards were fu' o' corn,
'Twas blithe to hear the clyack horn,
At the foot o' Bennachie.

When winter winds blaw sharp and shrill,
O'er icy burn and sheeted hill,
The ingle neuk is gleesome still
At the foot o' Bennachie.

Though few to welcome me remain,
Though a' I loved be dead and gane,
I'll back, though I should live alane,
To the back o' Bennachie.

Oh! ance mair, ance mair where Gadie rins,
Where Gadie rins, where Gadie rins,
Oh! lat me dee where Gadie rins,
At the foot o' Bennachie.
 Footnote : There are some other three songs of the same title! The poet and songwriter John Imlah was born in North Street, Aberdeen in 1799 and died, far from his beloved Bennachie, in Jamaica in 1846. 




​
​


​


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2019)

Eric Bogle - The Band Played Waltzing Matilda


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2019)

Don Edwards - Little Joe The Wrangler


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 13, 2019)

*Whenever I hear Annie Laurie I think of one of my favorite books "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn" as the song has a prominent role as the girls father sang it often, and her baby sister, born after father died was given the name Annie Laurie in his memory*


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Whenever I hear Annie Laurie I think of one of my favorite books "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn" as the song has a prominent role as the girls father sang it often, and her baby sister, born after father died was given the name Annie Laurie in his memory*


Never knew that, Marie!  Thank you!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2019)

The Corries --- Annie Laurie


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2020)

Annie Larie (Scottish Song)


----------



## win231 (Oct 23, 2020)

MeAgain said:


> Irish man lost 2 of his sons in war and now the third one was leaving, in his sorrow he wrote this song,
> 
> Danny Boy


Great song.  Many artists have recorded it.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2020)

Conway Twitty sang “Danny Boy.” I never liked that song. I have no idea why Conway would sing this song.


----------

